
Microsoft Using Chromium on Android Is Bad for the Web - clouddrover
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2017/10/microsoft-using-chromium-on-android-is.html
======
sohkamyung
The article notes Apple's policy of only allowing browsers to use its
(Apple's) browser engine on iOS. An additional note should be added that
Microsoft also has the same policy on its Windows Store which is why Firefox
and Chrome are not available on it [1]

[1] "Desktop browsers like Chrome and Firefox won’t be allowed in the Windows
Store" [ [https://www.onmsft.com/news/desktop-browsers-like-chrome-
and...](https://www.onmsft.com/news/desktop-browsers-like-chrome-and-firefox-
wont-be-allowed-in-the-windows-store) ]

------
petecox
I read it as the quickest path to getting a browser up and running in Google
Play.

Base a product around CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework) and if it proves
successful enough they replace the browser engine with edgehtml.

